# Powerhead vs Airpump



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

If so, then wouldn't powerheads be the better choice for fish that don't mind currents?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Powerheads have more pros than air bubble makers alone. Both distribute oxygen in the tank and help water surface disruption. But the powerheads can help excercise your Ps with the help of waterflow, plus it can be used with attatchments to prefilters or UFG's.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Use both.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am pretty sure powerheads do better surface agitation

now if you want to compare power use with surface agitation, it might be close


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

It depends on the size of the powerhead. If it's powerful enough it creates an almost river like effect in your aquarium... a good thing. Use both though. Healthy fish are happy fish are active fish.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I prefer powerheads. I believe they can provide vastly suppior water agitatation then air pumps. Plus with most powerheads you can attach the ventri hose that will create bubble in the powerhead stream.

~Dj


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i used to use that attachment on the powerhead so that airbubles come out in the current, but i noticed that my piranhas seem a lot happier when it is not on.
anyone use that hose attachment on their powerhead?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont use it either. I too, found that fish seemed to like it better without the hose. Plus its kinda loud.

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just got a powerhead but dont plan to use it.....I dont like bubbles in my tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I just got a powerhead but dont plan to use it.....I dont like bubbles in my tank


 You can use your powerhead just for adding current - no bubbles whatsoever. Just set it up somewhere fully submerged.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a powerhead with a tube attached for bubbles but is kinda loud until i put the silencer on it made it very quiet.
plus i like it when my reds ride the bubbles


----------

